# when is the next selection for AVN TECH 514



## dan476 (4 Nov 2004)

basically the topic is the question, does anyone knows when next selection board for 514 AVN TECH is? I am at the stage of being merited, not sure if i have been yet or not. 
I asked my recruiting, but wasn't able to get a clear answer.

thank you.


----------



## Gouki (4 Nov 2004)

My friend had to wait a year, and has actually today completed his BMQ. He is expecting to wait another month or so to get course loaded for his 3's and during that time he's going to be doing OJT in CFB Greenwood.

I heard that AVN's are very selective and competitive, and that's why my friend had to wait long (his CFAT results were not as stellar as some other applicants).

I can't answer your question directly, but I think it's prudent to say don't get your hopes up for anything remotely speedy (even by CF standards).


----------



## dan476 (5 Nov 2004)

Not to be rude but I am not asking for someone's story here and how long they waited. I have my own stories with the CF as I have been infanteer for the last 5 years and have been waiting for my remuster for 2.5 years now.

I am asking specifically WHEN does the selection board sits.

thank you.


----------



## MCpl Burtoo (8 Nov 2004)

The boards sit every Oct/Nov.


----------



## EasyCo (9 Nov 2004)

As per my recruiter:  The board sits every 6 weeks and sometimes 4 weeks(Depending on the need).  They last met on Nov. 3rd.  You do the math.


----------



## dan476 (13 Nov 2004)

Heh, i was merited on 3rd Nov, so i guess "hurry up and wait" for another 6 weeks until next selection. ???


----------



## dan476 (30 Nov 2004)

ok i guess i didn't make it on the last selection, i hear a rumour that next one is Dec 15th. Does anyone know anything about it?
thanks.


----------



## childs56 (30 Nov 2004)

hope you realize the course is going to be no less then 16 months long. This doesnt include the wait on Pat Platoon of a few months. They are trying to get approx 300 people in the trade a year, so hopefully you will get in soon.  As for the selection being strict or very selective, well when you get here make up your own mind. Their are people here I wouldnt even let fill sand bags let alone work on an aircraft. But welcome to the CF and their excellant process of selection. I am not bitter that I was selected for this trade but the fact that I was suppose to have graded a few months ago, but as it has turned out I was one of the lucky 13 to be on the new Avn pilot course, the dates have gone from 6months to 12 now to 16months I still have no definate date of Grad yet. The books are how would you say cut and pasted by who and what I really do not know other then they must have been in a real hurry to finish them as they are hard to understand, they even confuse the instructors. Make sure before you sign on the line to transfer they tell you about all the info about the course, start and finish, etc or you might be in a real shock. good luck and I would recommend another choice if i was you. unless you are ready for a long time of instruction by less then good traiinng aids and books.


----------



## dan476 (1 Dec 2004)

thanx CTD for the info. When did they change the course to 16 weeks? Also why is the course so long? Did they make one courseout of  QL5 and QL3? whats the reasoning behind having such long course?

Still looking for any info on next AVN TECH selection board dates.


----------



## childs56 (1 Dec 2004)

They are trying to make the course into a complete journey mans qualification, (QL5) with only 6 months of OJT at the unit unitll you are fully qualified as an Aircraft Technician (514) the old system I guess they were finding people were going out to the units underqualified to carry out the tasks at hand and it was taking them upwards of 4 years to become QL5 qual. Honeslty looking at how much time the 6 month courses have watched movies and such, makes one really wonder. their is alot of empahsis on electricity, and a whole lot of praticle. Although some of this has changed since we are doing the growing pains of such and they are realizing their time appreciation is way out to lunch. We were suppose to have been done in 12 months, while the finished product was to be approx 18, this is with all the training aids that they are trying to aquire over the next few years. I can say we have been here for 9 months now and we still have 6 - 7 left. good estimate on their part (note the sarcasim) I will say this though, we are doing alot of praticle which is good, for people who have never done this type of work (working with tools) is excellant. I will say that if you were expecting to be here for a far lot less time it sure is a kick below the belt. It has been for me.  And dont forget the spec pay doestn come untill such time as you are fully qualified QL5, not the 4 years time in as before.


----------



## dan476 (6 Dec 2004)

Thank you for the info CTD

Any info on the next selection board? Anyone?


----------



## dan476 (6 Dec 2004)

Ok just talked to CFRC and got some info, it looks like the next selection is somewhere around JAN 15. So for all you waiting for AVN Tech selection this might help

Later


----------



## kincanucks (7 Dec 2004)

Contact your recruiter again as there are no positions remaining for AVN (or any other airforce trades) for this year.  Positions may be available after 01 April 2005.


----------



## dan476 (7 Dec 2004)

Not to be disrespectful but how do you know that? what source?

Do u have a link to the intake spreadsheet? if you do please PM me.


----------



## dan476 (8 Dec 2004)

Have checked with two recruiting centers, selection is on Jan 14th. 

If you know something that CFRC doesn't please let us know.


----------



## kincanucks (8 Dec 2004)

What I know:

On 26 Oct 04 there were 17 national positions for 514 AVN TECH;

From the 03 Nov 04 selection board there were 16 514 AVN TECH applicants selected and none of those were unskilled applicants.

That leaves one position for 514 AVN TECH.   Now if there were some refusals from the 03 Nov 04 selection board there could conceivably be a requirement for a 14 Jan 05 board but will they be boarding unskilled applicants?

Now I know what I know and I know what I know because I have to know what I know. >

Ask a recruiting question and I will give you the best possible answer based on the most up to date information that I have.   There are no secrets.


----------



## Air Force Tech (8 Dec 2004)

Appreciate the info kincanucks,   could you provide the same type of info for NCM positions in the ATIS and AVS Tech trades?


----------



## mdh (8 Dec 2004)

Hi Kincanucks,

Interesting that most of the AVN Techs are in the skilled category.  Are they generally college kids who have attended aviation maintenance programs and the like? I would have thought those people would be pretty hard to find?


----------



## kincanucks (8 Dec 2004)

The majority were applicants with the aviation diploma, one was ex AVN and the rest were recruit school bypass (RSBP).


----------



## kincanucks (8 Dec 2004)

Air Force Wannabe said:
			
		

> Appreciate the info kincanucks,   could you provide the same type of info for NCM positions in the ATIS and AVS Tech trades?



ATIS - 2 positions available and one skilled applicant selected.

AVS - 41 positions available and one skilled, two semi-skilled, two recruit school bypasses, and twelve unskilled selected for a total 17 selected.  Latest report states that there are still 24 positons available with two of those positions open to unskilled/semi-skilled applicants and the rest for in-service applicants..


----------



## kincanucks (8 Dec 2004)

Further to my last.

This information is not top-secret and is available from your recruiting centre if they are willing to take the time to explain it to you.  If anyone has problems or just wants to know, let me know as I would be happy to help and at the same time improve the image of the recruiting system.


----------



## greener (8 Dec 2004)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> ATIS - 2 positions available and one skilled applicant selected.



Is the one left unskilled/semi-skilled?


----------



## kincanucks (8 Dec 2004)

Sorry that positon was removed (some kind of adjustment to the intake plan) and the trade is now filled.


----------



## Air Force Tech (8 Dec 2004)

When I call the recruiting centre in Winnipeg, should I be speaking to the clerk assigned to my file, or the Captain who did my interview?


----------



## kincanucks (8 Dec 2004)

Ask to speak to the Captain who did your interview.


----------



## mdh (9 Dec 2004)

Kincanucks,

Kudos to you for joining the board. It's great to have someone from CFRC here.  I have a couple of quick questions about the PAFFO 66 MOC. A couple of guys in my unit are interested in the trade but they seem to be getting some contradictory information. 

1. in terms of credentials would an arts degree coupled with a specialist diploma in public relations qualify you for the trade - or is it strictly communications or journalism BAs only?

2. do you choose the element or are you assigned?

3. on the recruiting site it states that DEO is available as an entry option so I assume you don't require several years operational experience in another MOC before applying for a CT?


Thanks for your time.


----------



## kincanucks (13 Dec 2004)

Thanks for the welcome.  Hopefully I can help make the recruiting experience as less painful as possible.


1.  For educational requirements follow DIN link:

http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dmhrr/engraph/psel/edustd_e.asp?mnu=psel

2.  You can ask but you usually get what they need.

3. Don't confuse INT O with PAFFO.  DEOs need civilian experience to apply.  As a note: there are no PAFFO positions for ROTP this campaign.


----------



## EasyCo (13 Dec 2004)

Do you know how many positions for
LCIS Tech(227) & NE TECH(285)?


----------



## mdh (13 Dec 2004)

Thanks Kincanucks I appreciate the response, cheers, mdh


----------



## kincanucks (13 Dec 2004)

EasyCo said:
			
		

> Do you know how many positions for
> LCIS Tech(227) & NE TECH(285)?



LCIS TECH = 8 positions left for 04/05
NE TECH (T) = 36 positions left for 04/05

This was after the 06 Dec 04 selection board.


----------



## EasyCo (14 Dec 2004)

Thanks kincanucks!

There was a selection board on Dec. 6th?!?  Nuts! I must of JUST missed it.
I'm semi-skilled, I want LCIS but I   have a feeling they'll offer me NETech first.

Do you know when the next board for those trades is?


----------



## kincanucks (14 Dec 2004)

The next board for all remaining trades will 14 Jan 05.


----------



## EasyCo (14 Dec 2004)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> The next board for all remaining trades will 14 Jan 05.



You mean for the remaining positions left in each trade?  Thanks alot, it's nice to get concrete info.

Cheers,

Trevor


----------



## kincanucks (14 Dec 2004)

yes


----------



## mbhabfan (16 Feb 2005)

Kincanucks when will the numbers of positions be out for April regarding AVN tech?  For example how many spots for 05 will there be and skilled or non skilled etc.  Kincanucks it is great to have someone like you on here.  I know you say that it is not a secret but the cfrc will not usually give me any specific numbers.  Thanks.


----------



## ps387 (16 Feb 2005)

Kincanucks...

If you would also be able to provide numbers for Imagery Tech 541 for the upcoming boards it would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## kincanucks (16 Feb 2005)

mbhabfan said:
			
		

> Kincanucks when will the numbers of positions be out for April regarding AVN tech?   For example how many spots for 05 will there be and skilled or non skilled etc.   Kincanucks it is great to have someone like you on here.   I know you say that it is not a secret but the cfrc will not usually give me any specific numbers.   Thanks.



They haven't been released yet but I did hear that they will start selecting applicants for FY 05/06 now until they have filled up the BMQs until October.


----------

